# Gas and air (nitrous oxide)??



## qwerty310

Hi everyone! I'm in third tri with my second child. First birth I was induced and had no pain relief. Now my hospital offers nitrous oxide gas as an option which I'm excited about. Would anyone mind sharing their experience with it? Hoping for some dissociation from the pain and that it doesn't mess with my breathing too much. When do you get it? Before transition? After? I found pushing fairly 'easy' (ha!) compared to everything before it.


----------



## Fruitmash

I was induced and got given it after they broke my waters before I got my epidural. It didn't do too much for the pain but found I didn't really care lol. Made me a bit loopy, DH's favourite story it when I looked at him so seriously and said "what would you look like if you were a gremlin?" Midwife was cracking up too. Definitely giving it another go this time and just gonna try breathing it in a bit earlier than last time


----------



## LoraLoo

I love it, gives me the giggles and a slight drunk feeling. I had it from around 5cm and it really helped me regulate my breathing, and it took the edge off the contractions.

I like hat you can stop it instantly and the effect is gone right away, the only downside for me is that it have me a really dry mouth. 

I managed with all my labours with gas and air x


----------



## qwerty310

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Miss_Cellany

Made me feel drunk too. I had it from 5cm dilated. Towards the end I had far too much and didn't feel like I was in the room! I could hear the midwife saying I needed to slow down with it but I didn't listen so felt out of it. Once the pushing started I kind of forgot about taking it though so everything went back to normal. 
I will definitely be using it again.


----------



## AP

I only used it with the early contractions as i started to make myself sick with it, so i gave up on it. I DO like it though, and went back to it while being stitched up :rofl: I absolutely HATED that part and it was the only thing to stop me shooing them all away haha


----------



## LoveCakes

I loved it too! I also had it from 5cm and it made me a little giddy but I still felt in control.

I actually found it controlled my breathing, making me take long deep breaths for it to work better as I stopped for a bit and started getting a bit panicky breathing.

It works if you take a few deep breaths of it when you feel a contraction coming then you can just hold it and breath as needed when pushing

The advantages are that if you don't like it you can stop immediately and the effect goes away if you don't like it.
Main disadvantage as pp said is it leaves your mouth dry


----------



## Quackquack99

I actually think my gas and air supply wasn't switched on as I felt no different and couldnt really feel anything coming out but I was in excruciating pain at this point.


----------



## ClairAye

I was using it for about 15 hours on/off with my first and all it was was a distraction but I had it a tiny bit when pushing with my second and it did help me breathe but then feel drunk for 30 seconds after the contraction lol.


----------



## Cazran25

It was a good distraction technical & really helped me regulate my breathing through the contractions. Did make me feel a bit spaced & I remember the midwife telling me off for chewing the end of the tube lol


----------



## laura109

I found it amazing and never let it go. It helps you relax and i just felt drunk for a few seconds and like i was floating away.


----------



## qwerty310

Thank you all so much for sharing.


----------



## Rhio92

I had it with my first and loved it! I had to keep sipping on cold water though between contractions as it made my mouth and throat so dry x


----------



## Twag

I had it with my son and according to my DH I was off my face and talking complete rubbish - so tick was good :haha:

I didn't have time with my daughter her labour was only 1hr27min :wacko:


----------



## laura109

Rhio92 said:


> I had it with my first and loved it! I had to keep sipping on cold water though between contractions as it made my mouth and throat so dry x


I got through 3 jugs of water in a 7 hour labour lol


----------



## Jennifurball

I am looking forward to trying it with this labour, for something to focus on if anything, if it makes me feel drunk and not care about the pain then bonus lol.

I was too late for ANY pain relief last time so I am feeling rather anxious about how I am going to cope.


----------



## cupcake23

I loved it! Really helped with my first labour, made me feel 'drunk' I tried to go without it for my 2nd birth but that was too intense so asked for it and it did take the edge away, no 'drunk' feeling that time round but helped regulate my breathing and concentrate on coping with each contraction, I'm going to try and not use it this time round but only to see if I can do without but I won't hesitate asking for it if I need it.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I love gas and air so much, it was a real wrench to give it back to them after I had my last child, I'd delivered LO and the placenta, been checked for tears and all done but I was till sneaking puffs on it :haha:. 
For me it really helps me disassociate from the pain; I would take some big puffs and kind of float off :haha:. I could still feel the pain but it was a bit dreamy and I wasn't worried about it. I'd take a couple of breaths of normal air to "come back". It was funny, I'd be all spaced out and then if the midwife said "we need to just listen to the baby now Eleanor" I'd be back in the room. 
I had it from 6cm until part way into pushing with my 1st; I got a bit lazy so they took it off me for the rest of pushing (boo :haha:). With my 2nd I had it from 8cm through pushing and I really appreciated having it for pushing as that is definitely my worst bit. With my 3rd I had a quick and intense labour (51 minutes) and I was desperate for the gas and air, I got it at about 6/7cm and had it for pushing. I found it helpful for my breathing as I was focusing on taking deep breaths of the gas and air so it stopped me from rushing my breathing.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I loved it! For me it was the difference between wanting an epidural or not. They use it in pretty much every hospital here in the UK and its usually the first form of pain relief they will offer you in labour, I really dont understand why its so uncommon in parts of the USA?


----------



## VickyLou

I hated it. Had 3 puffs on it, threw up into 7 sick buckets and then threw it across the room (the gas not the sick lol) I never wanted it anyway but the midwife kept pushing me to try it so I took it to shut her up. I won't be having it again this time round.


----------



## Jessicahide

I don't like the stuff, but appreciate having the nozzle to bite on....


----------



## JT2013

I found it quite good - had it from about 5cm dilated. It was a good way of concentrating on your breathing with contractions but I didn't find it hugely effective for the pain. After a contraction I felt mildly drunk which might explain some of my very bad language and my declaration that I 'didn't care if I was naked' when I got too hot for a gown.:blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I liked it. It didn't provide me with pain relief as such, but more of a distraction. It gave me pins and needles in my hands though and at some points my hand seized up and I couldn't let go of the nozzle! It gave me a very dry mouth too.


----------



## NDH

I tried it with both my labours, but I didn't get far enough to even inhale any gas let alone get an effect from it lol. After 2 breaths with my first I threw it away - it was a mouthpiece style and it made a noise I didn't like, left my mouth feeling dry, and kept me from relaxing my jaw (open jaw open cervix as the saying goes). I birthed without pain relief (except for sterile water injections). My second birth labour progressed much faster and transition surprised me as a result and I asked for gas again cause I thought I had ages to go yet and needed help coping. I don't think I even took a breath cause I remembered not liking it before, but just asking made me feel in control again, and I got through naturally again. My third labour was a homebirth and nothing was available to ask for even if I wanted it.


----------



## NDH

JT2013 said:


> I found it quite good - had it from about 5cm dilated. It was a good way of concentrating on your breathing with contractions but I didn't find it hugely effective for the pain. After a contraction I felt mildly drunk which might explain some of my very bad language and my declaration that I 'didn't care if I was naked' when I got too hot for a gown.:blush:

I think that's just labour lol. I didn't have anything and I laboured in the nude (and I'm a totally modest person who doesn't even like showing cleavage or exposing skin above my knees lol) and I kept declaring that I sounded like a dying goose.


----------



## lau86

LOVE the gas and air!! I wouldn't say it took away the pain, but i didn't care.


----------



## Emsabub

It didnt make me feel sick which I was SO grateful for because, as it turns out, I really needed that G&A!! I was hoping to go pain relief free but I don't think I could have done with out it.


----------



## BabyBlondex

Love gas and air!! Ive only ever had just that and I was so comfortable in labour! If only you could get the stuff on prescription &#128536;


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I used gas and air in my last labor up until about 8cm, at that point the pain was getting more serious and holding the mask on my face was so difficult, I would start the contraction with it but throw it off my face before it was over, and then I just gave up on it.. I didn't feel as drunk as some say, or really pain relief...however the thought that I had something, anything, to help with the pain made everything more tolerable and let me relax until transition when "shit got real" :haha:

I would try it again.


----------



## smileyfaces

Used both times from 5cm to pushing, where it was taken away both times so I had nothing for the last bit.

I like it, it is a welcome distraction from the pain. The pain is still excruciating but it makes you concentrate more on your breathing which does help!


----------

